# New Trailer from Nintendo of Japan!



## Circus (Dec 31, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL1kAinRmIk


It's about 30 seconds long, shows lots of new villagers and the box art for the game!!

Some new human villager clothing and, I think, in the box art, in front of Dodo Airlines, there's a special NPC we've never seen before! Also don't recognize the one fishing in the background.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 31, 2019)

Box art shows us a glimpse of presumably a new Dodo character, Isabelle, and what I think is a new design for Chip or Chip's son/relative.


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

(๑꒪ㅁ꒪๑) Bless you!!! o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡╮︎(;?༎ຶД༎ຶ`)╭︎o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡ 
I just watched it!!! ٩꒰ʘʚʘ๑꒱۶ Waaa so amazing!!! ( ✧︎Д✧︎) ｷﾗｰﾝ

Looks like we can have that private island!!!


----------



## Circus (Dec 31, 2019)

Going to try and list all the villagers I see here:

Julian, Tia, Chrissy, Francine, Colton, Isabelle, Rosie, Goose?, An orange monkey, probably Flip or a new character, Hamlet, Gladys, Wolfgang, Carrie, Stitches, Marshal, Lolly, Bill, Ted, Fauna, Rod, and probably some others I can't see.


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

Sorry but I just had to! (◍︎˃̶ᗜ˂̶◍︎)✩︎



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Villager Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

I honestly think we don’t have to worry about villager cuts after seeing this trailer.


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

Orange monkey is called Flip ₍₍(  ? ᵕ `  *)⁾⁾


----------



## Circus (Dec 31, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken, I think the girl on the box art has a new hairstyle, or maybe it's a revamped one?


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

Circus said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think the girl on the box art has a new hairstyle, or maybe it's a revamped one?



Yeah, definitely looks new to me too! ‧˚₊*̥(∗︎*⁰͈꒨⁰͈)‧˚₊*̥
Yeah definitely looks like that could be Chip's son! I just want to see if they add a Dodo (๑?o?๑)
Can't see the artwork too clearly!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

OMG THIS GAME IS SO BEAUTIFUL WTHHH T__T

Also this made me chuckle:


----------



## TheRealWC (Dec 31, 2019)

I like Isabelle's new island outfit on the box. 

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

Ok here's the cover art! Found it!



Source (since file was too large): https://nintendowire.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/AnimalCrossing-NewHorizons-BoxArt-Japan-667x1024.png


----------



## Villager Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Someone also discovered an extended version of the box art and it shows Harvey on a different island with a dock and and cabin!


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

Just took a closer look at Mr. Dodo pilot and he's sooo cool!!! I'm going to try and not fall for him as I'm already married to Bam ⁄(⁄ ⁄ˊૢ⁄ ⌑︎ ⁄ˋૢ⁄ ⁄)⁄ ♡♡♡


----------



## TheRealWC (Dec 31, 2019)

Villager Fan said:


> Someone also discovered an extended version of the box art and it shows Harvey on a different island with a dock and and cabin!


Can you provide a link?


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

Villager Fan said:


> Someone also discovered an extended version of the box art and it shows Harvey on a different island with a dock and and cabin!




I KNEW IT!!! We're gonna get a whole campsite!


----------



## Shannon1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Here is the full cover art photo

link https://www.nintendo.co.jp/switch/acbaa/index.html


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

AHHH MY HEART ♡


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you for blessing us with more goodness!!! ༼இɷஇ༽ I'm so happy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys... Are those flowers daffodils?! (Yellow lilys sorry) ⸜(๑⃙⃘'ᵕ'๑⃙⃘)⸝⋆︎*


----------



## TheRealWC (Dec 31, 2019)

moo-kun said:


> Thank you for blessing us with more goodness!!! ༼இɷஇ༽ I'm so happy!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guys... Are those flowers daffodils?! ⸜(๑⃙⃘'ᵕ'๑⃙⃘)⸝⋆︎*



I think those are just yellow lilies but I wouldn't be surprised if we got new flowers


----------



## CicadasNSeagulls (Dec 31, 2019)

It?s so amazing! So little, yet still so goood! ♥(?⌣?ԅ) Also who is that fishing on the box cover? I don?t recognize him. It looks a bit like Chip, but it?s not him. A relative perhaps?


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 31, 2019)

CicadasNSeagulls said:


> It’s so amazing! So little, yet still so goood! ♥(ˆ⌣ˆԅ) Also who is that fishing on the box cover? I don’t recognize him. It looks a bit like Chip, but it’s not him. A relative perhaps?



It's either a new model for Chip (given the ice cooler next to him), a child of his, or a relative. That's my guess.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 31, 2019)

Ah, the trailer looked so amazing! I'm even more excited for this game! I'm glad my favorite flowers lilies are back in the game. If we still can, I would love to put those lilies in my character's hair again. So awesome!


----------



## Stephanie92 (Dec 31, 2019)

If Erik isn't there, it'll be national dex 2.0

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jk Jk, it actually looks amazing!!


----------



## Corrie (Dec 31, 2019)

That end shot of Isabelle there gave me heart palpitations.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2019)

Finally, Isabelle being recognized in the newest game.

Has anyone noticed Harvey in the new cover art photo?

This stuff is still getting me hyped, but why is Nintendo being quiet on adding new villagers?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Villager Fan said:


> Someone also discovered an extended version of the box art and it shows Harvey on a different island with a dock and and cabin!


Nevermind, he did.


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Finally, Isabelle being recognized in the newest game.
> 
> Has anyone noticed Harvey in the new cover art photo?
> 
> ...




I think they're being quiet because they're also being quiet about Amiibos...
They're probably going to do some welcome back Amiibo cards that get previous villagers back into the game but you have to buy them... I thought they'd move into this direction after they tried it out in NL (?._.｀)


----------



## Aubrey895 (Dec 31, 2019)

I was about to sleep....then I seen the trailer and I?m wide awake now lol. I?m so excited!


----------



## rianne (Dec 31, 2019)

The characters in the crowd omg I laaaahv. Chrissy and Isabelle's shocked/surprised expressions never fail to cheer me up. I really like this ad and the box art as well. c:


----------



## Junalt (Jan 1, 2020)

Really cute that the trailer shows Tom pitching his idea of the getaway package to the animals. Feels like it brings bit of story to the setting like that’s how the other animals ended up with you on the island.

Isabelle is back! And she looks so happy.  Harvey seems to have an island, maybe a ferry can take camper cars to the island daily or something. Very interesting and a great way to kick of the new year.


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2020)

I’m starting to wonder if there may not be any new villagers added in New Horizons. With New Leaf, a few of the new villagers had a prominent presence in the artwork and boxart, and there aren’t any here. Not to mention nothing in any of new screenshots or trailers still.

New Leaf's box art for comparison featuring the brand new Hamlet and Fauna as the most prominent non-special villagers:


----------



## John Wick (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm just really worried they haven't put as much into it as they have with PC, since that's the real cash cow.

I'm worried we won't get the decent PC items, because they want you to keep playing PC and buying those particular items via the cookies with leaf tickets.

I've been thinking about it for days, and I'm just concerned.


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 1, 2020)

the box art looks really pretty and im interested in who the fishing animal is, makes me so pumped for the game


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 1, 2020)

Did they redesign Chip in this title or is this a family member of him, like his younger brother? Son? Cousin? Or maybe not related to each other at all? Anyway, whoever this is, I already like him, lol.

Otherwise, I would like to know who the character is who is standing at the airport. I was looking for a picture of the game's cover with a better quality but didn't found one. 

Overall, nice way to end 2019 btw by dropping a trailer. Even for just 30 seconds, we got some new informations.


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2020)

Rosecifer said:


> Did they redesign Chip in this title or is this a family member of him, like his younger brother? Son? Cousin? Or maybe not related to each other at all? Anyway, whoever this is, I already like him, lol.
> 
> Otherwise, I would like to know who the character is who is standing at the airport. I was looking for a picture of the game's cover with a better quality but didn't found one.
> 
> Overall, nice way to end 2019 btw by dropping a trailer. Even for just 30 seconds, we got some new informations.



This is the best quality we have so far:






I'm pretty sure that's not Chip though. Don't think an Animal Crossing character has ever had their appearance changed that drastically before, so it's gotta be a relative IMO.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 1, 2020)

Justin said:


> This is the best quality we have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Damn, this picture looks awesome. And yeah, you're right, they never drastically change any character's look before, so probably a family member (or good friend, etc.) of Chip.

Besides, Harvey is in the game? How cool is that!? I saw many people wondering if he comes back for New Horizons and looks like he got a new home (and job?) here. Very neat!

Also, cedar trees which are near the beach? Could it be that they finally grow at the south too? Oh please, let this be true and not just for this picture, I finally want to plant cedar trees at the south too, please...


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm just really worried they haven't put as much into it as they have with PC, since that's the real cash cow.
> 
> I'm worried we won't get the decent PC items, because they want you to keep playing PC and buying those particular items via the cookies with leaf tickets.
> 
> I've been thinking about it for days, and I'm just concerned.



I was saying to someone else, they've kept quiet about Amiibo because I think they'll welcome characters back but you can only get  with Amiibo like how they did for NL... I'm hoping this is nothing like PC because I just see that as a means to fund this game - which is fine because all apps are like that but since this is a console game, I'm expecting some amazing base material (please don't go down The Sims route)... I would like to see loads of rare items that you can obtain via hard work and some through money but not so much that I end up broke ༼இɷஇ༽
We just need some more info!!! But yes, I've also been worrying about this... (◞︎．‸．◟︎)


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2020)

Rosecifer said:


> Also, cedar trees which are near the beach? Could it be that they finally grow at the south too? Oh please, let this be true and not just for this picture, I finally want to plant cedar trees at the south too, please...



They're still placed on the second 'cliff' in this artwork though so I'm guessing that's probably meant to signify they're still north trees even if they're placed near the beach in this because of the art's perspective.  Unless you mean on Harvey's little island? Those are kinda suspicious but that could just be his campground theme.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 1, 2020)

Guys if we have islands we can visit, that proves that we can have more villagers on our islands or to visit! The area that is the camping ground - which I believe is a replacement for the campsite should hold more villagers!!! I'm sure we can expand this too and upgrade it so we can increase the amount of villagers staying there! (⑅︎ ॣ•͈૦•͈ ॣ)꒳ᵒ꒳ᵎᵎᵎ


----------



## Winona (Jan 1, 2020)

I think that this trailer (and some of the screenshots released before) pretty much confirms a fully rotatable camera


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 1, 2020)

Justin said:


> They're still placed on the second 'cliff' in this artwork though so I'm guessing that's probably meant to signify they're still north trees even if they're placed near the beach in this because of the art's perspective.  Unless you mean on Harvey's little island? Those are kinda suspicious but that could just be his campground theme.



Oh, I didn't even saw the cedars at Harvey's house at first, as I just paid attention to him but not the things around him. But yeah, I actually meant those on the cliff. Dang, got excited for a moment because they are near the beach, guess it's really just for this picture. Well, time to fill up the whole north side again with cedars till I reach the limit to the south as in the previous games, haha.


----------



## jeni (Jan 1, 2020)

Ohhhh the paths in the box art look slightly curved, I wonder if we'll have that much freedom when laying paths down in game?  

Either way this has made me excited all over again, it looks great!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

Ahhh, I got the pigtail hair I wanted.  Stitches is there, too!! 
It is so cool seeing Harvey return and the two new NPCs!


----------



## Stephanie92 (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't recall having birds fly around town like that one at 19 seconds. Pretty nice. I only remember the little yellow birds and the owls.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 1, 2020)

Winona said:


> I think that this trailer (and some of the screenshots released before) pretty much confirms a fully rotatable camera



Nah, it's just the devs using their available tools to give us different looks at the game. If it had full camera control, it would have been prominently featured in the reveal last year.

But honestly who knows? Nintendo is notorious for keeping the most basic of features hidden until the very end of development. I'm sure they spent their extended development time implementing something big though.


----------



## Mokuren (Jan 1, 2020)

I love how we can all be so excited about a few little informations! But oh my gosh I see bunny my favorit villager ;o; everything looks so beautiful! Nintendo give us moooore.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 1, 2020)

Woo this was exciting to wake up to on the first day of 2020! I really love the music that plays while Tom Nook shows the villagers his ad, I hope it's in the game. The box art is beautiful  I'm getting so excited!


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm just really worried they haven't put as much into it as they have with PC, since that's the real cash cow.
> 
> I'm worried we won't get the decent PC items, because they want you to keep playing PC and buying those particular items via the cookies with leaf tickets.
> 
> I've been thinking about it for days, and I'm just concerned.



No company would ever put more effort or money into a mobile app game that you could play for free than a main line game worth ~$60 that is played on an expensive console. The pocket camp game has added a ton of new furniture sets and options that I doubt they would leave out just to keep people in PC. It would be like excluding the items in hhd.

If anything PC has been a test run and budget increaser for new horizons regarding different features such as villager interaction with items, monthly event updates, etc. There are now a ton of outdoor items that can be used in the new outdoor furniture feature in NH thanks to PC as well as multiple animations/interactions between characters and these items.

pc introduced the idea of traveling to specific islands, mixed in the hhd request goals, added new fruits, a ridiculous amount of furniture specifically for outdoors, and introduced the concept of crafting.

It may be a cash grab but it is more or less a testing of new features imo.

People play pc to get a taste of the actual AC experience. If they screw up a main line game PC will suffer. And they clearly have put a ton of effort and time into this game.


----------



## Amilee (Jan 1, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> No company would ever put more effort or money into a mobile app game that you could play for free than a main line game worth ~$60 that is played on an expensive console. The pocket camp game has added a ton of new furniture sets and options that I doubt they would leave out just to keep people in PC. It would be like excluding the items in hhd.
> 
> If anything PC has been a test run and budget increaser for new horizons regarding different features such as villager interaction with items, monthly event updates, etc. There are now a ton of outdoor items that can be used in the new outdoor furniture feature in NH thanks to PC as well as multiple animations/interactions between characters and these items.
> 
> ...



It's not the same development team either. 
Also I'm pretty sure they said they won't include all items from PC (probably the ones you need Leaf tickets for) but just a few


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 1, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> No company would ever put more effort or money into a mobile app game that you could play for free than a main line game worth ~$60 that is played on an expensive console. The pocket camp game has added a ton of new furniture sets and options that I doubt they would leave out just to keep people in PC. It would be like excluding the items in hhd.
> 
> If anything PC has been a test run and budget increaser for new horizons regarding different features such as villager interaction with items, monthly event updates, etc. There are now a ton of outdoor items that can be used in the new outdoor furniture feature in NH thanks to PC as well as multiple animations/interactions between characters and these items.
> 
> ...



I agree. They are putting more effort into the main game. I can’t stand pocket camp and I’m not at all worried about new horizons feeling anything even close to pocket camp.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2020)

Justin said:


> I?m starting to wonder if there may not be any new villagers added in New Horizons. With New Leaf, a few of the new villagers had a prominent presence in the artwork and boxart, and there aren?t any here. Not to mention nothing in any of new screenshots or trailers still.
> 
> New Leaf's box art for comparison featuring the brand new Hamlet and Fauna as the most prominent non-special villagers:


Well yes, and no.

Sure Wild World's box art had Stitches in the box art, a new villager introduced to the series. But looking at City Folk's box art, it had no new villagers apart from Axel returning in it. Yet in that game, there were 18 new villagers.

So yes, new villagers can be in the game, despite being in the box art or not.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 1, 2020)

Amilee said:


> It's not the same development team either.
> Also I'm pretty sure they said they won't include all items from PC (probably the ones you need Leaf tickets for) but just a few



Regardless, that’s a bad business practice then, because then you have all these nice ‘premium’ objects that will be left behind in a mobile game that probably won’t be functioning in a few years, it’s the equivalent of putting all your eggs in one basket, you'll lose everything this way.

Other then that, the pupils are growing on me, and am complaining less of the lack of a water reflection (only a little), and I’m really hoping that we have ceiling objects and carpets that are separate like HHD, we know curtains and half increments are in, who’s to say we won’t get these as well?


----------



## Boccages (Jan 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm just really worried they haven't put as much into it as they have with PC, since that's the real cash cow.
> 
> I'm worried we won't get the decent PC items, because they want you to keep playing PC and buying those particular items via the cookies with leaf tickets.
> 
> I've been thinking about it for days, and I'm just concerned.



I'm not worried about that. Not one bit. And I'll tell you why. Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp was a financial disappointment for Nintendo. Consider this. Nintendo might well sell over 12 million copies of New Horizons. Once you take the cartridge, and marketing costs, the portion that's taken by the video game shop, Nintendo is making around 40 $ on each copy sold, maybe even more. That's just south of half a billion dollars in profit for New Horizons. If you compare that to Pocket Camp where all the estimates are pointing to less than 60-70 million dollars in profit... We are not in the same leagues here.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 1, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> No company would ever put more effort or money into a mobile app game that you could play for free than a main line game worth ~$60 that is played on an expensive console. The pocket camp game has added a ton of new furniture sets and options that I doubt they would leave out just to keep people in PC. It would be like excluding the items in hhd.
> 
> If anything PC has been a test run and budget increaser for new horizons regarding different features such as villager interaction with items, monthly event updates, etc. There are now a ton of outdoor items that can be used in the new outdoor furniture feature in NH thanks to PC as well as multiple animations/interactions between characters and these items.
> 
> ...



Pocket Camp is what those in the media business call a Backdoor Pilot, it's gets new people's interest and revives the interest of those who are aware of it, they used it to do dry runs for different aspects of the game, testing new clothing, new fish etc. They've put so much work into the app, it's without doubt that the mainline will be fantastic!
I'm so glad Harvey's still there, he's my favorite npc, it also hints at amiibo being used in the game. I knew that amiibo would somehow be used in the new game, they were wildly successful and many, many people spent oodles for them; but I wasn't sure how, maybe they get scanned into harvey's island?
I think my chicken money might get turned into switch money....


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2020)

I thought this was a commercial?


----------



## John Wick (Jan 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I was saying to someone else, they've kept quiet about Amiibo because I think they'll welcome characters back but you can only get  with Amiibo like how they did for NL... I'm hoping this is nothing like PC because I just see that as a means to fund this game - which is fine because all apps are like that but since this is a console game, I'm expecting some amazing base material (please don't go down The Sims route)... I would like to see loads of rare items that you can obtain via hard work and some through money but not so much that I end up broke ༼இɷஇ༽
> We just need some more info!!! But yes, I've also been worrying about this... (◞︎．‸．◟︎)



Agreed.

I'm also not too thrilled with the brightness of the graphics. Almost no definition or contrast. Very plastic with no depth. Honestly, I hate saying this, but PC looks like they've really made an effort with colors and contrast.

The NH pics look like the brightness is up, and the contrast wasn't turned up. It's dull, almost pastel.

I truly hope this isn't the finished product, with the untidy flowers that look like weeds after you pick them.

Don't jump on me for this, I'm just voicing my concerns. In it's current state, it doesn't look enticing enough for me to buy a switch and play it.

I'm not saying it doesn't have potential, but after almost nine months delay, they don't seem to have done much at all.

Just put the effort into it that you have with PC.
I have seen no improvement on the brightness and plastic graphics since the initial direct.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'm also not too thrilled with the brightness of the graphics. Almost no definition or contrast. Very plastic with no depth. Honestly, I hate saying this, but PC looks like they've really made an effort with colors and contrast.
> 
> ...



I was disappointed at first with how bright the game was and how plastic the palm trees looked. But it really has started to grow on me.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 1, 2020)

Boccages said:


> I'm not worried about that. Not one bit. And I'll tell you why. Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp was a financial disappointment for Nintendo. Consider this. Nintendo might well sell over 12 million copies of New Horizons. Once you take the cartridge, and marketing costs, the portion that's taken by the video game shop, Nintendo is making around 40 $ on each copy sold, maybe even more. That's just south of half a billion dollars in profit for New Horizons. If you compare that to Pocket Camp where all the estimates are pointing to less than 60-70 million dollars in profit... We are not in the same leagues here.



Yeah, but PC is an ongoing cash cow for nintendo. People will always be buying leaf tickets.

I have feeling in the pit of my stomach that NH isn't going to be all we'd hoped.

The more I see the worse the feeling gets.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aubrey895 said:


> I was disappointed at first with how bright the game was and how plastic the palm trees looked. But it really has started to grow on me.



It doesn't wow me.
I installed PC to complete an event on the forum, and although I dislike the leaf ticket and internet side of it, I am still playing it. 

The worst part is, I like it better than the what I've seen of NH. That makes me sick, because I didn't intend on keeping PC installed, but I now have something to compare NH to, since I deleted my NL town.

Once more, I'm not seeing anything that has WOW'd me.

One final note. I really hope it isn't all for chicks, as PC has a crapload of chick fashion, and nothing but the boring, generic crap for us guys.

It kinda sucks, as it's NOT a chicks game, but PC is most definately geared more toward the female player.

From what I've seen of NH, the chicks have the fashion advantage like PC, and the guys are still in generic crap. 

I hope someone understands what I mean.


----------



## isabll (Jan 2, 2020)

Late to the party because I haven't been online much these past few days, but damn! I'm so happy they gave us this. Really excited for the new NPCs (pretty sure the new otter-like character isn't Chip, they look way too different) and I really want to find out Harvey's role in NH: why does he live in a cabin on another island? Is it like a resort for tourists? I'm pumped!


----------



## jcmbangor (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks for the cover art images folks. Nice to have a new wallpaper on my tablet to start the new year.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 2, 2020)

The trailer has now been localised!

America:





Europe:





You can also find it in French, German and probably some other languages.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 2, 2020)

I don't understand why people are comparing a mobile game with micro transactions to a mainline console game. They are obviously completely different and when has Nintendo ever included micro transactions (not regular transactions like paid dlc) into a mainline 60$ console game? Also, the comparison is terrible because we barely have as much information about the game compared to what we know about PC?

If anything, we should be comparing it to New Leaf.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 2, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I don't understand why people are comparing a mobile game with micro transactions to a mainline console game. They are obviously completely different and when has Nintendo ever included micro transactions (not regular transactions like paid dlc) into a mainline 60$ console game? Also, the comparison is terrible because we barely have as much information about the game compared to what we know about PC?
> 
> If anything, we should be comparing it to New Leaf.



Thank you T.T if I see one more post about anyone being scared NH is PC:the console version I will scream until I can scream no more. Micro transactions only exist in free to play games not games worth $60


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Thank you T.T if I see one more post about anyone being scared NH is PC:the console version I will scream until I can scream no more. Micro transactions only exist in free to play games not games worth $60



I haven't seen a mention of microtransactions.

My posts were about graphics and crafting.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I haven't seen a mention of microtransactions.
> 
> My posts were about graphics and crafting.



I don't recall anyone mentioning your or anyone else's name in that conversation but ok.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> I don't recall anyone mentioning your or anyone else's name in that conversation but ok.



Maybe if you read the posts you'll figure it out that it was directed at me.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Maybe if you read the posts you'll figure it out that it was directed at me.



It was directed at everyone doing it in general not just you. :/ maybe if you didn't make everything an attack on you/your "opinions" you would understand that


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'm also not too thrilled with the brightness of the graphics. Almost no definition or contrast. Very plastic with no depth. Honestly, I hate saying this, but PC looks like they've really made an effort with colors and contrast.
> 
> ...



I'm hoping to see some more in game action, it is a little bright and I always switch brightness down due to my light sensitivity... I'm hoping about _switch_ing that down a bit _no pun intended_ (՞ټ՞*)☆ 
I think that's why I prefer what I've seen from darker days from screenshots like the rainy and snowy day! I don't want to get a headache from intense brightness, or I'll have to go back to wearing sunglasses indoors to play... 

The hair from what we've been shown on certain hairstyles does look a little plastic (ponytail and the boy with green hair which looked like a bicycle helmet before the HD photo release. Still looks a bit like a helmet) and I hope they add just a tiny bit more texture on it! I love the movement of the hair though and the effects of the weather!

I can completely understand that if you, a paying customer is unhappy with a product of Nintendo, that you wouldn't want to invest your time and money into something you aren't completely satisfied with. 
I, myself only want to buy the Switch for ACNH so it's a big commitment for me too! 
I'm really excited for the game but I would like to know a little more soon since I still feel in the dark... (◉︎ɷ◉︎ )


----------



## Hat' (Jan 2, 2020)

Has this been posted yet?
I think it looks amazing and we can see Harvey on his own little island!!!! We can also have a closer look on the Dodo airlines pilot and the new fisherman character!!!


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 2, 2020)

I can see some users mentioning microtransactions that other users have brought up.
It may be a console game but people _will_ pay money for something they really want - especially if it's a rare item or villager via Amiibo or DLC virtual Amiibo if we don't get physical cards for eco friendly reasons? 
. _: (´ ཀ`」 ∠︎):_
I just don't want them to rely too heavily on Amiibo purchases to unlock villagers... Because for some reason, some villagers are more expensive than others? Do they do something different? Nope! So why so expensive?! Why so rare?
(。≖︎ˇｪˇ≖︎。)

The only similarity NH will share with PC are probably events, an online shop or place, gachas in the form of fortune cookies etc... (＇ط＇*)☝︎
I believe we might have to pay for extra content (DLC) if we want it. It's not something you _need_ to progress in the game but something you may *want*. （ㅇᵕ ‧̫ ᵕㅇ）
Examples may be: 
_Hairstyles/wigs/eye styles/skins/accessories/mouth shapes/ear shapes/novelty clothing/door ornaments/curtains/flowers/objects etc..._
We don't _need_ all those things to progress in the game but we all love our towns. I don't think you'll have to pay real money for everything, just some (or at least that's what I'm hoping).  ⋆︎* ⁑⋆︎* (๑?﹏?)⋆︎* ⁑⋆︎*

This game will come complete with everything you need to reach the final point of progression.
It will take a long time to reach that point so interesting things will keep us engaged.
If this game was released incomplete like the diabolical release of TS4 (ꐦ°᷄д°᷅), I would, without a doubt not bother to buy it but that definitely won't be the case. (⁎⁍̴̛ᴗ⁍̴̛⁎)
I believe they _(Nintendo)_ gathered a tonne of information from Miitomo and PC so they have a pretty good idea of what we like and dislike, which has contributed a great deal to the development of NH.ｏ(｡・‧̫・｡)ｏ♡︎
I like them gathering data from players so they can build something we enjoy playing!

This is what I meant from my previous comment (✌︎´罒`✌︎)♪︎
_Just to clear things up, not attacking anyone or saying anyone read my previous comment haha, just in case someone does read it, this elaborates the point I was trying to make_


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 2, 2020)

Hat' said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> I think it looks amazing and we can see Harvey on his own little island!!!! We can also have a closer look on the Dodo airlines pilot and the new fisherman character!!!



Ooh, it'd be so interesting if there are multiple islands of different NPCs we could sail to. Maybe they could incorporate the crafting system into it and require us to upgrade Kapp'n's boat to get to different islands.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I haven't seen a mention of microtransactions.
> 
> My posts were about graphics and crafting.



My point still stands. Crafting is almost instant according to the trailer plus you can purchase the tools as well and the graphics are much better than what they were in previous games. Still though, we don't know much about the game. Only time will tell.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2020)

Antonio said:


> My point still stands. Crafting is almost instant according to the trailer plus you can purchase the tools as well and the graphics are much better than what they were in previous games. Still though, we don't know much about the game. Only time will tell.



Instant for items that require small amounts of wood, etc.

Other items could take days.

We'll soon see.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Instant for items that require small amounts of wood, etc.
> 
> Other items could take days.
> 
> We'll soon see.



No, I don't think so. The trailer literally showed a shop like option. Why would the developers inconvenience people like that? It makes zero sense.

Also, this image mentions the word "Today".





- - - Post Merge - - -

I also recommend you this reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCros...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2020)

Antonio said:


> No, I don't think so. The trailer literally showed a shop like option. Why would the developers inconvenience people like that? It makes zero sense.
> 
> Also, this image mentions the word "Today".
> 
> ...



Because like PC, some items can be purchased from the Nooklings.

And buying a 'flimsy net' isn't exactly furniture. 


The rest of the items have to be unlocked by villagers and entered into a crafting catalogue.

I've been crafting in PC (yeah, I'm bored and was meant to only have the game installed for a couple of days, but I was bored, and it kills time. Uninstalling it soon) for almost 3 weeks. Maybe if you had some knowledge of how it works, you would understand.

I don't need any reddit links, thanks.

We'll see when it comes out anyway.
I'm done talking about it.

I've got other things to do today.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 2, 2020)

I just feel like you can’t really compare a mobile game to a mainline game. Animal crossing is a huge game. They aren’t going to base it off some free mobile game. 

In pocket camp you have to wait days to craft something like any other mobile game. To try to get you to spend money to speed it up. 

However, that is not how mainline games are. There is going to be shops to buy stuff as well. From what we have seen the crafting has been more outside stuff, but idk maybe you can craft indoor furniture too. 
 78 days until we find out.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Because like PC, some items can be purchased from the Nooklings.
> 
> And buying a 'flimsy net' isn't exactly furniture.
> 
> ...



If you hate everything about new horizons so much maybe don't buy it, don't complain 24/7 on the forums about issues that have no basis in reality such as new horizons being the same as pocket camp, and don't be so rude when people point out that your complaints make no sense by providing actual facts of how mobile games and console games are VASTLY different.

Maybe if you had any knowledge at all youd understand that but obviously youd rather troll and complain about nothing. :/

Edit: refusing to click links because they prove you wrong only furthers the idea that you are a troll and honestly have no point in posting in the new horizons subforum since you have no apparent openness to accepting anything but your own ideas based on nothing.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> If you hate everything about new horizons so much maybe don't buy it, don't complain 24/7 on the forums about issues that have no basis in reality such as new horizons being the same as pocket camp, and don't be so rude when people point out that your complaints make no sense by providing actual facts of how mobile games and console games are VASTLY different.
> 
> Maybe if you had any knowledge at all youd understand that but obviously youd rather troll and complain about nothing. :/
> 
> Edit: refusing to click links because they prove you wrong only furthers the idea that you are a troll and honestly have no point in posting in the new horizons subforum since you have no apparent openness to accepting anything but your own ideas based on nothing.



I'm not trolling at all!
I am the farthest thing from that. 

You're attacking me because I have an opinion that differs from yours, and you don't even know me. There is no reason to be hurtful.

I don't knock everything at all. 
There are many things I've posted that I like about NH.

There are many people with similar concerns reguarding crafting, and we were voicing our concerns. 

Don't presume to know me or what I think.
I'm voicing concerns because that's what we do when we want to share thoughts and feelings.
If we are jumped on for doing so nobody would post for fear of being attacked for having different views. 

It's a new year, don't ruin the start of it.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Because like PC, some items can be purchased from the Nooklings.
> 
> And buying a 'flimsy net' isn't exactly furniture.
> 
> ...



I see your concern, and are wary of how diy recipes and nook miles will work, but trailer in "Welcome to Island Life" the lady states states tools and furniture, if i'm correct (this is me going off the previous main titles) its going to be a bit like nooks cranny in past game where only a few items are in stock each day, no unlocking furniture via pc villager style and you couldn't buy furniture from the machine unless it was cataloged.

Well probably get more info later on, but i'm just putting this out there


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2020)

DrewAC said:


> Ooh, it'd be so interesting if there are multiple islands of different NPCs we could sail to. Maybe they could incorporate the crafting system into it and require us to upgrade Kapp'n's boat to get to different islands.



I would love this!! It would really further expand the scope of the AC world and give us more new characters, I really hope we see this if not in this game then a future one!


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2020)

Neechan said:


> I see your concern, and are wary of how diy recipes and nook miles will work, but trailer in "Welcome to Island Life" the lady states states tools and furniture, if i'm correct (this is me going off the previous main titles) its going to be a bit like nooks cranny in past game where only a few items are in stock each day, no unlocking furniture via pc villager style and you couldn't buy furniture from the machine unless it was cataloged.
> 
> Well probably get more info later on, but i'm just putting this out there



Thank you so much for understanding.. and responding kindly. I needed that.

Cheers. ^_^


----------



## Antonio (Jan 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm not trolling at all!
> I am the farthest thing from that.
> 
> You're attacking me because I have an opinion that differs from yours, and you don't even know me. There is no reason to be hurtful.
> ...



Yes, I agree you are not trolling and you have sincere concerns about this game. I haven't come off rude nor intended to this entire discussion. However, I don't agree with you and the complaints you do have lack proper sources and/or a basis to stand you. I have provided sources for you but you choose to ignore them (the Reddit link, etc). 

The complaints you do have are causing negative hysteria without having anything to stand on. They aren't facts, they are assumptions.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neechan said:


> I see your concern, and are wary of how diy recipes and nook miles will work, but trailer in "Welcome to Island Life" the lady states states tools and furniture, if i'm correct (this is me going off the previous main titles) its going to be a bit like nooks cranny in past game where only a few items are in stock each day, no unlocking furniture via pc villager style and you couldn't buy furniture from the machine unless it was cataloged.
> 
> Well probably get more info later on, but i'm just putting this out there



Yep, literally what my reddit link stated.


----------



## Rhythrin (Jan 3, 2020)

That reddit link summarizes pretty much every thought I've had about the negativity surrounding this game.. People have become too impatient and expect something to be the *exact* way THEY imagine it to be, or else it's not good enough. I wish people stopped complaining and valued the effort game-developers put into their products... They're not machines who live to fill our every demand, they're people too.


----------



## Envy (Jan 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm just really worried they haven't put as much into it as they have with PC, since that's the real cash cow.
> 
> I'm worried we won't get the decent PC items, because they want you to keep playing PC and buying those particular items via the cookies with leaf tickets.
> 
> I've been thinking about it for days, and I'm just concerned.



I'm concerned, too, because I've seen all of the great items they have added in PC and I think it would be such a waste if we don't have those in a full-blown Animal Crossing. Especially an Animal Crossing like New Horizons where seamless outdoor furniture is a thing. Town designing would be a complete dream if PC items were transferred over.

Sadly, as you say, Pocket Camp is its own thing. Nintendo has jumped onto the toxic RNG lootbox bandwagon, and *if* these items are all put in New Horizons then a lot of the demand for these items will be nearly gone at that point, and Pocket Camp is all about returning items and either directly expecting Bell Tickets for them or expecting a substantial enough amount of rare ingredients to force you to think about spending Bell Tickets if you want them. If those items are in NH, then they simply lose that.

I wish things didn't have to be this way. I wish those items could enter the Animal Crossing canon so-to-speak without the toxicity of being from a mobile game. 



Antonio said:


> I don't understand why people are comparing a mobile game with micro transactions to a mainline console game. They are obviously completely different and when has Nintendo ever included micro transactions (not regular transactions like paid dlc) into a mainline 60$ console game? Also, the comparison is terrible because we barely have as much information about the game compared to what we know about PC?
> 
> If anything, we should be comparing it to New Leaf.



It's true that we don't know enough about this game yet to say one way or the other. I don't think there will be microtransactions in NH myself. I freaked out when they introduced the secondary currency (NookMiles IIRC) but that apparently isn't microtransactions but is just a goal-based currency.

However, I do want to say that we should all be concerned that microtransactions could leak into mainline Nintendo titles at any point. Microtransactions have appeared on other console titles by other companies. Before you say "Nintendo isn't like that!", not too long before he retired, Reggie made a point to come out and say that microtransactions get too bad of a rep and that he would be glad to bring them to Nintendo games. He *did* say if the content was available through other means, BUT Nintendo and other companies have a very bad habit about lying about details like that. (I recall Nintendo saying "We'll never do paid DLC" and then weeks later coming out with paid DLC for Fire Emblem Awakening)

(Also, the really bad expensive RNG lootboxes in Nintendo's mobile titles such as Pocket Camp and Mario Kart Tour already mess up the "Nintendo isn't like that" argument, I'm afraid. They haven't just lightly embraced microtransactions in mobile titles, they have embraced them completely in the most toxic of ways).


----------



## Antonio (Jan 3, 2020)

Envy said:


> I'm concerned, too, because I've seen all of the great items they have added in PC and I think it would be such a waste if we don't have those in a full-blown Animal Crossing. Especially an Animal Crossing like New Horizons where seamless outdoor furniture is a thing. Town designing would be a complete dream if PC items were transferred over.
> 
> Sadly, as you say, Pocket Camp is its own thing. Nintendo has jumped onto the toxic RNG lootbox bandwagon, and *if* these items are all put in New Horizons then a lot of the demand for these items will be nearly gone at that point, and Pocket Camp is all about returning items and either directly expecting Bell Tickets for them or expecting a substantial enough amount of rare ingredients to force you to think about spending Bell Tickets if you want them. If those items are in NH, then they simply lose that.
> 
> ...



X to doubt

Nintendo is well aware of the negative impact that micro transaction will have towards being implemented into a mainline game that cost 60$. They have a reputation and ruining that reputation could impact their consoles and game sales entirely. 

On the terms of paid DLC, check this out:



> "Now, in addition, if we want to make other things available, great, and we'll look at that. But we're unwilling to sell a piece of a Speaking in an interview with AOL's Games blog, Fils-Aime explained that it was open to offering additional content post-launch, but only when it makes sense to do so and not necessarily for a charge.
> 
> "We're interested in it to the extent that it makes sense to the consumer," he said.
> 
> ...



Most paid DLC content coming from Nintendo adds onto the game rather then require you to purchase the DLC to complete the game. Also, Paid DLC is different from micro transaction.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like I said, we shouldn't even be comparing the new mainline game to a mobile game. They are extremely different and caters to different platforms for a reason.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 3, 2020)

I wonder if they’ll bring back Champ as a villager since it seems like an entirely new character will be in charge of transportation now.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Yes, I agree you are not trolling and you have sincere concerns about this game. I haven't come off rude nor intended to this entire discussion. However, I don't agree with you and the complaints you do have lack proper sources and/or a basis to stand you. I have provided sources for you but you choose to ignore them (the Reddit link, etc).
> 
> The complaints you do have are causing negative hysteria without having anything to stand on. They aren't facts, they are assumptions.
> 
> ...



All I did was make mention of crafting and I was called a troll.

You have no idea how hurtful that was to me.
It was a rotten start to my new year.

My character was attacked.
How do you think that makes me feel?
Like leaving and not coming back.

I am not, nor have I ever been a troll.
I have only ever tried to help people when needed.

I see I'm not needed though.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 3, 2020)

I wish I could get the game in English, with the Japanesse Box Art!


----------



## matchaman (Jan 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> All I did was make mention of crafting and I was called a troll.
> 
> You have no idea how hurtful that was to me.
> It was a rotten start to my new year.
> ...



dude this message makes you seem even more like a troll :/


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2020)

Defending myself does not make me a troll.
I'm not a troll.


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 3, 2020)

A topic like this really doesn't warrant an argument, so let's keep the discussion here civil. People should be allowed to voice their speculations about the game without being name-called, even if said speculations are highly unlikely.

Also, let's try to keep things more positive! A new game is coming out and the Animal Crossing franchise is what brought us all here in the first place, and these last couple months of waiting should be exciting and fun. Everyone please try a but harder to keep this in mind.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> A topic like this really doesn't warrant an argument, so let's keep the discussion here civil. People should be allowed to voice their speculations about the game without being name-called, even if said speculations are highly unlikely.
> 
> Also, let's try to keep things more positive! A new game is coming out and the Animal Crossing franchise is what brought us all here in the first place, and these last couple months of waiting should be exciting and fun. Everyone please try a but harder to keep this in mind.



Thank you Oblivia. I am trying to remain positive. ^_^


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 3, 2020)

Mink777 said:


> I wonder if they?ll bring back Champ as a villager since it seems like an entirely new character will be in charge of transportation now.



BRING BACK CHAMP!
BRING BACK CHAMP!
BRING BACK CHAMP!


----------



## Licorice (Jan 3, 2020)

Have any hippos been pictured yet?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> All I did was make mention of crafting and I was called a troll.
> 
> You have no idea how hurtful that was to me.
> It was a rotten start to my new year.
> ...



That wasn't me. I understand that you aren't trolling. I have seen you on the forum many times and you are a very nice person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corndoggy said:


> BRING BACK CHAMP!
> BRING BACK CHAMP!
> BRING BACK CHAMP!



BRING BACK CHAMP 


Fr tho, if resetti be getting a new role then I'm pretty sure champ may have one as well.


----------

